# Looking XXL/Bullie breeder



## Cindy1979

Hello everyone,

Here a note from the netherlands. I'm looking a responsible XXL/Bullie breeder in the USA who x-raying his dogs and do the nessecary health tests. Temperament of the dogs are also importent. Who can help me out? No backyard breerders please. Just happy and healthy dogs.

Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## Sadie

According to the Bully folks on this forum there is no such thing as an XXL bully the breeder's pushing those type of dogs are not actually breeding to any set standard set by the ABKC because there is no XXL class within that registry. There are XL and extreme bullies though. Maybe one of the bully members can point in you in the right direction. Welcome to gopitbull.


----------



## Mach0

Agreed with Sadie. There isn't an xxl class. However, I do like the looks of some of these boys - however I'm not sure of the health testing as I've never looked to deep on the site.
LIONSGATE


----------



## MISSAPBT

I like these ones, i love me a conditioned bully.

http://www.lionsgatekennels.com/index.php?page=males_detail&id=17


----------



## Sadie

That kennel has some nice dogs I don't like how they call them APBT's and it looks like they don't register with the ABKC it shows on their site that the dogs are adba and Ukc registered. Other than that I like trouble.


----------



## Firehazard

IF size is what you want ... This kennel has APBTs and XL Bully scroll you can clearly see the difference; the bully is the only ABKC dog there.. 
American Pitbull Terrier breeder Kennel blue pitbull rednose pitbull champagne pitbull black pitbull Males & Stud Dogs XXL PITBULLS

XL bullies and APBTs here too: LOPEZ BULLY KENNEL BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE PITBULL PUPPIES PITBULL KENNELS PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE

Razor Edge Pit Bulls|Pitbulls For Sale|Pit Bulls For Sale|BluePit Bull Puppies For Sale|Pit Bull Puppies For Sale|UKC Pit Bull Puppies|Tri Color Pit Bulls|Blue Pit Bull Puppies|Razor Edge Pit Bull|Bully Pit Bull Puppies For Sale|Grey Nose Pit Bull Pu

are wanting a xl bully or xl apbt? cause well some xl apbts are pushing mastiff size:Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm

this should help you out; bullies IMO started in the dirty south and they are then on the west coast, but anyway ... Grand Kamarie Kennels - Links

They have the most legit Bully dogs as does cutdown kennels if pure size is your objective and you want a Bully not an APBT.


----------



## B-TownBullyz

Lionsgate has some very nice dogs and the breeder is a very nice guy. He is a member on another forum I am on and he is a very active member and I have heard nothing but great things about him and his dogs.


----------



## Firehazard

there it is; now you can decide if you want a large APBT aka bandog or if you want a large Bully .. HOW DO YOU KNOW? the registery.. Bullies have their own official registery; as UKC started for APBTs and ADBA started for APBTs the ABKC has started for the Bully. IF you buy a Bully make sure its ABKC or your getting a XL APBT which are equivelant to any bandog. _She ask for a bully _but people get confused by all the Xl APBTs calling themselves Bullies and APBTs.. _So its important to be clear of what it is one really wants. _ If I was looking for a Bully if it wasnt ABKC registered then its not an official bully. JMO


----------



## Nizmo

Firehazard said:


> IF size is what you want ... This kennel has APBTs and XL Bully scroll you can clearly see the difference; the bully is the only ABKC dog there..
> American Pitbull Terrier breeder Kennel blue pitbull rednose pitbull champagne pitbull black pitbull Males & Stud Dogs XXL PITBULLS
> 
> XL bullies and APBTs here too: LOPEZ BULLY KENNEL BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE PITBULL PUPPIES PITBULL KENNELS PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE
> 
> Razor Edge Pit Bulls|Pitbulls For Sale|Pit Bulls For Sale|BluePit Bull Puppies For Sale|Pit Bull Puppies For Sale|UKC Pit Bull Puppies|Tri Color Pit Bulls|Blue Pit Bull Puppies|Razor Edge Pit Bull|Bully Pit Bull Puppies For Sale|Grey Nose Pit Bull Pu
> 
> are wanting a xl bully or xl apbt? cause well some xl apbts are pushing mastiff size:Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm
> 
> this should help you out; bullies IMO started in the dirty south and they are then on the west coast, but anyway ... Grand Kamarie Kennels - Links
> 
> They have the most legit Bully dogs as does cutdown kennels if pure size is your objective and you want a Bully not an APBT.


eh im not to fond of the dogs in the first link, but i really do like grand kamarie


----------



## Mach0

I agree^ they have some decent looking dogs. Lemme find out FH shopping for bullies lol.


----------



## Firehazard

LOL nah.. just helping out.. If someone is looking for a bully I would like to help them get an official bully. Ya know? LOL I will have one when Im an old man but it most likely will be a whopper blooded bully ... LOL


----------



## Mach0

Firehazard said:


> LOL nah.. just helping out.. If someone is looking for a bully I would like to help them get an official bully. Ya know? LOL I will have one when Im an old man but it most likely will be a whopper blooded bully ... LOL


Addicted to whoppers huh ? Lol- I might be inclined to find one like we discussed haha


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

I believe we are the only bully breeders that health test our dogs right now, I know Tilo (Ruckus) did also at one point. I know a couple of breeders who plan to start but not anyone that breeds specifically for XL dogs.


----------



## Firehazard

^^ there you are, I thought of you but as you said not specifiically XL...


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

LOL yeah and we really don't breed much. Our next breeding with Opha has been spoken for for sometime. Thanks for thinking of us!!!


----------



## Sadie

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LOL yeah and we really don't breed much. Our next breeding with Opha has been spoken for for sometime. Thanks for thinking of us!!!


Semper Fi health tests and they are stingy with the offspring :thumbsup: You guys are doing good things with your dogs props to you on being proactive with health testing. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelbaby

with the new flying bans in effect is it even possible to fly a dog out to the netherlands from north america now?


----------



## Cindy1979

Oh..the xxl pitbull is not a breed!! In the Netherlands we mostly have backyard breeders with huges XXL PITBULLS!!! How bigger how beter they think. Its not about the size...before i buy a Pitt i want to learn so much as possible about the breed an talk to different breeders. When i choose the right breeder i'll pick the puppy personal and take it home with me.


----------



## Sadie

Cindy1979 said:


> Oh..the xxl pitbull is not a breed!! In the Netherlands we mostly have backyard breeders with huges XXL PITBULLS!!! How bigger how beter they think. Its not about the size...before i buy a Pitt i want to learn so much as possible about the breed an talk to different breeders. When i choose the right breeder i'll pick the puppy personal and take it home with me.


Here is a thread with some reputable American Bully kennel links for you to look over the most important thing is finding a reputable breeder.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32595-american-bully-kennels.html

You can also review the class standards below .... Back Yard breeders will come up with anything to sell a dog so it's important to know who your dealing with and to know the breed your interested in. But there is no such thing as an XXL APBT nor is there such thing as an XXL American Bully. Both breeds adhere to two different standards and are completely different breeds. Best of luck to you in finding your new pup.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## Rudy4747

This is not a big name kennel but they are in my opinion some of the best XL Bullies I have seen. Thought they might be a little big for some peoples taste. I think they are nice dogs.
:: BULLYBLUEGIANTS :: AWESOME BLUE PITBULLS FROM TOP QUALITY BLOODLINES! PUPPIES FOR SALE MASSACHUSETTS


----------



## Firehazard

Rudy4747 said:


> This is not a big name kennel but they are in my opinion some of the best XL Bullies I have seen. Thought they might be a little big for some peoples taste. I think they are nice dogs.
> :: BULLYBLUEGIANTS :: AWESOME BLUE PITBULLS FROM TOP QUALITY BLOODLINES! PUPPIES FOR SALE MASSACHUSETTS


:goodpost: those arent bullies those are whopper blue dogs.. LOL JK around because of the size and how proportional they are for the most part.. NICE!!!! Thanks for sharing!! going in my mental rollodex for a good bandog pup in the future.


----------



## Rudy4747

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: those arent bullies those are whopper blue dogs.. LOL JK around because of the size and how proportional they are for the most part.. NICE!!!! Thanks for sharing!! going in my mental rollodex for a good bandog pup in the future.


Yeah they are big. I looked at these before I got Dooney for a huge working dog. But just couldn't see my wife walking one of these down the street.


----------



## Firehazard

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah they are big. I looked at these before I got Dooney for a huge working dog. But just couldn't see my wife walking one of these down the street.





> No offense intended..


 Dude are you nuts?? :hammer: thats would be sexy hot! LOL either a great big monster or a lil biddy firecracker  there is no gray.. JK around LOL that guys dogs are in good form some of the very best xxl I've seen.


----------



## Firehazard

Heres some whopper adams cross.. 



They call him Skinny; LOL... wouldn't you like to see the Duke Skinnys big brother..


----------



## Cindy1979

What's the different between the classic bully and the standard class bully? Look the same for me. Is there also a different in temperament betweent a APBT and a American Bully?
The Pocket...are they healthy with there short body? Almost a English Bulldog?


----------



## Rudy4747

Firehazard said:


> Dude are you nuts?? :hammer: thats would be sexy hot! LOL either a great big monster or a lil biddy firecracker  there is no gray.. JK around LOL that guys dogs are in good form some of the very best xxl I've seen.


LOL she would looks so hot till the dog that weighs the same as her saw a cat and drug her down the road, on her petty face! lol. They are nice right for as big as they are. He seems to be trying to stay correct as well.


----------



## Rudy4747

Cindy1979 said:


> What's the different between the classic bully and the standard class bully? Look the same for me. Is there also a different in temperament betweent a APBT and a American Bully?
> The Pocket...are they healthy with there short body? Almost a English Bulldog?


Classic bullies don't have the same short thick bodies. Taller and a little less mass on the classics. Can't tell you about the pocket dogs cause i wonder the same thing. APBT are more explosive dog.


----------



## Firehazard

That is skinny's big brother Duke; 123lbs today.. Just went over to get some pics..

This is Skinny.. aka Diesel, smellin the bacon in my pocket.. @ 90lbs 
after the run his owner took him on today..









They are half whopper and half Adams.. great dogs lots of drive lots of size.. I have always had access to big dogs just now finding a good use for them


----------



## Rudy4747

those are nice dogs the whoppers I run in to are crap. I am thinking of getting a good one when I get in to this hoggin stuff a little more. I might have to hit u up when I am ready.


----------



## Firehazard

When I was in Oklahoma they were everywhere and most were  find a nice healthy once and cross it out to a game dog and keep that game influx goin  thats how you do that its doin well for him. Camelot did it with OFRN .. I showed this guy the link you showed us today and he like the idea of gettin one to take to king to which would be half siblings and whopper on one greyline/gotti/re on the other and double bred Adams .. He likes the XXL what I call bandogs. I dont mind I like em too I want me one big one for the property as an anchor dog on the pigs in S. ID. Thanks for that link..


----------



## Rudy4747

Glad I could help. Let me know if you guys ever want to let go of a good catch dog. I just don't know how the whopper stuff around here got so bad. I have some friends who knew Eddie well I might ask them but I just haven't the need for a catch dog just yet. Any way just talk I probably wouldn't have space in my plans for a big ol beast any ways lol.


----------



## Firehazard

Rudy4747 said:


> Glad I could help. Let me know if you guys ever want to let go of a good catch dog. I just don't know how the whopper stuff around here got so bad. I have some friends who knew Eddie well I might ask them but I just haven't the need for a catch dog just yet. Any way just talk I probably wouldn't have space in my plans for a big ol beast any ways lol.


is the rumor I heard for the last 15 yrs true about Eddie? Was he found dead along with all his dogs on his property at that time? I've heard that from this guy and that guy who knew Eddie back in OKLA and I never asked questions thought I'd ask you though to see if your peeps say the same; I've seen Eddington stuff his peds if you look the original whopper from Parkers Bouncer was washout with real good game dogs which IMO is why camelot done so well cause they purified it out with OFRN ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [35886] :: EDDINGTON'S WANNABE AWHOPPER Dunno JMO it makes sense though. I've seen people try to stack whopper and red chevy peds to get some real nasty stuff cause they are bandogs 1st. the best whopper dog I've seen was half Hank; until I got up here and seen these of T's. Any old game blood of your preference will work. This Red Chevy doghttp://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=95687 that is so popular should have been taken to a fluke big game dog gyp and lined out because most heavy whopper around OKLA and TX is pushing heavy Red Chevy dogs which very seldomly end up like CHevy..

I think thats the trick with that whopper(any APBT strain) is it has to be bred right to get the traits right otherwise you end up with 130lbs hippos at the dog show. I would recommend to anyone with whopper to outcross and purify that strain with high end OFRN, or game style APBTs; then you get what you want from 30-110lbs Just my experience. Now Im going to have a couple of strains myself, Im looking into small game dogs of course  I also am going to have the largest working bandogs in the country, when I say working I mean chasing Russo/Euro razorbacks in southern Idaho  There will be some leaving this Grizzly kennel next year but as early as this fall; its all about the right gyp, and King is old his genetics hold the key for this stock to be so sound mind and body. The McCabes have APBTs of large stature last I knew right? Ambulldogs too? Do they still have kennel in Bartlesville? http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=134090.. Something down from McCabes big stuff I believe but as you see breeding for performance first mentally and physically brings the dogs down in size this is a decent whopper dog http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=222685 whopper blood has stuff in bully lines has stuff in APBT they have large pool of genetics easily manipulated and adaptive to most APBT breeding regiments of good ethical standing.


----------



## Rudy4747

Firehazard said:


> is the rumor I heard for the last 15 yrs true about Eddie? Was he found dead along with all his dogs on his property at that time? I've heard that from this guy and that guy who knew Eddie back in OKLA and I never asked questions thought I'd ask you though to see if your peeps say the same; I've seen Eddington stuff his peds if you look the original whopper from Parkers Bouncer was washout with real good game dogs which IMO is why camelot done so well cause they purified it out with OFRN ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [35886] :: EDDINGTON'S WANNABE AWHOPPER Dunno JMO it makes sense though. I've seen people try to stack whopper and red chevy peds to get some real nasty stuff cause they are bandogs 1st. the best whopper dog I've seen was half Hank; until I got up here and seen these of T's. Any old game blood of your preference will work. This Red Chevy dogONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95687] :: SPAULDING'S CHEVY RED DOG that is so popular should have been taken to a fluke big game dog gyp and lined out because most heavy whopper around OKLA and TX is pushing heavy Red Chevy dogs which very seldomly end up like CHevy..
> 
> I think thats the trick with that whopper(any APBT strain) is it has to be bred right to get the traits right otherwise you end up with 130lbs hippos at the dog show. I would recommend to anyone with whopper to outcross and purify that strain with high end OFRN, or game style APBTs; then you get what you want from 30-110lbs Just my experience. Now Im going to have a couple of strains myself, Im looking into small game dogs of course  I also am going to have the largest working bandogs in the country, when I say working I mean chasing Russo/Euro razorbacks in southern Idaho  There will be some leaving this Grizzly kennel next year but as early as this fall; its all about the right gyp, and King is old his genetics hold the key for this stock to be so sound mind and body. The McCabes have APBTs of large stature last I knew right? Ambulldogs too? Do they still have kennel in Bartlesville? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [134090] :: MCCABE'S DIRTY WHITE BOY.. Something down from McCabes big stuff I believe but as you see breeding for performance first mentally and physically brings the dogs down in size this is a decent whopper dog ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [222685] :: LANGLEYS ACE DIRTY WHITE BASTARD whopper blood has stuff in bully lines has stuff in APBT they have large pool of genetics easily manipulated and adaptive to most APBT breeding regiments of good ethical standing.


Yeah it is true. Some one had stolen couple of his dogs. He went and got them back. Then a few days later he and the dogs were all found. Pretty crazy from what i was told. The McCabes had dogs from eddie. but have been bringing them down with the nibblett lightner stuff that can be found up here. They have a few nice dogs. And have offered a few to me. But I know what I want right now and they do not have it. But they no longer have the big dogs. Except for the two Am bulldogs they have.
I think I will be finding me a good Bordeaux Bitch to take my Dooney boy to and wash out the little bit of crap he has in there. He is a funny cross Jeep Bordeaux Razors edge (by the Of throwing knuckles, mostly the old stuff)
One quarter jeep just less than a quarter RE and the rest Boudrouex.


----------



## Cindy1979

OMG was Eddie the breeder?


----------



## Cindy1979

Thank you!


----------



## Cindy1979

Rudy4747 said:


> Classic bullies don't have the same short thick bodies. Taller and a little less mass on the classics. Can't tell you about the pocket dogs cause i wonder the same thing. APBT are more explosive dog.


Thank you! And the different between a bleu and red nose?? Maybe a stupid question! Is it about the colour of the nose???


----------



## Celestial88

Cindy1979 said:


> Thank you! And the different between a bleu and red nose?? Maybe a stupid question! Is it about the colour of the nose???


It is referring to the color of a dog's nose. If the dog has a blue nose (Actually it's a diluted black.) then it's referred to as a "blue nose", and if it has a red red nose then it's labeled as a red nose. However generally only backyard breeders use the term "blue nose" as it's not an actual coat color. However "Red red nose" is a color.
American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery

There is also a line of dogs called Old Family Red Nose.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Rudy4747 said:


> Classic bullies don't have the same short thick bodies. Taller and a little less mass on the classics. Can't tell you about the pocket dogs cause i wonder the same thing. APBT are more explosive dog.





Cindy1979 said:


> Thank you! And the different between a bleu and red nose?? Maybe a stupid question! Is it about the colour of the nose???


Here is a *breakdown of the ABKC classes*

Here is the difference between a pocket and an extreme class bully in size








ISB's Billie Holiday is the pocket dog on the left and Foreals/BCK/ISB's Blackout is on the right.

The dog, Opha, in MrsSemperFiBullies's signature is a Champion Classic Class dog.

The difference between a red nose and a blue nose is exactly that. Color.


----------



## Weightpuller

Cindy1979 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here a note from the netherlands. I'm looking a responsible XXL/Bullie breeder in the USA who x-raying his dogs and do the nessecary health tests. Temperament of the dogs are also importent. Who can help me out? No backyard breerders please. Just happy and healthy dogs.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cindy


 Hello Cindy , There is no such thing , As XXL . There is 
Standard , Pocket, XL , Extreme , Classic ... The XXL , Is a term that BYB. Will use to Make more money.. Hope you Find what your looking for..


----------



## Firehazard

clarity on my lingo..



> I call em bandogs, I use XXL so its not offensive to anyone; however offensive it is to call a non game bred dog an APBT to me and others, I do my best to adhere to better communication and bandogs are mastiffs.. XXL seems to be better accepted at this point even if the truth is that according to Stratton via The Truth About American Pit Bull Terriers; they are all bandogs, unless proven  ----- thats not a debate just a reply to the XXL comment which I agree but you must know that we all start out as BYB and anyone who sells pups regularly is a peddler. Thats how you get the dogs and get the fever; lol .. we've all started out that way I think; ethics ascends with experience and we better ourselves and our dogs.
> 
> I gotta tell ya Im more laid back now about many things with this breed and the strains from it and it come from some closure on my own stock my own life and watching life go by... Be genuine, spend time with our kids and be good to each other; thats all that matters nowadays.. LOL I know I can turn a whopper into a 30lbs dog and I know I can take 30lb game stock like Adams and breed it up to bandog stature.. Its all about the ethics and what your breeding..
> 
> this is the extinct strain of DDB that was used in Bouncer and furthered in the whopper line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie was a genius with breeding and he knew bred right the dog would only add size and bone density.. bred right it does; bred right is the key.. red chevy was bred right but not very many do the line justice.. Everyone has their own idea of what a bulldog should be.. which is why Im starting to side with Stratton, unless proven they are all bandogs.. or bulldogs depending on the task.. I love em all they all have a job to do.


----------



## Cindy1979

Thanks for the information. Helps me a lot.


----------



## Cindy1979

This is the website of a dutch breeder. Your opion please.

http://www.newerapitbulls.com/


----------



## Rudy4747

Nice dogs I don't know if they can still be registered because they are Iron cross dogs from their foundation down.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> This is the website of a dutch breeder. Your opion please.
> 
> NEWERAPITBULLS | NEW ERA PITBULLS | PITBULLS EUROPE | BLUE | CHAMPAGNE | XXL PITBULLS | PITBULLS IMPORT USA | PITBULL PUPPIES | PITBULLS FOR SALE | PITBULL PUPPIES FOR SALE | BLUE PITBULLS | BLUE PITS | BLUE PITBULLS | BLUE NOSE PITBULL | PIT BULL |


I don't know what your intent is with owning a bully, but that breeder is not a reputable one, in my opinion. Again, there is *NO *XXL CLASS American Bully.

What kind of dog are you looking for again and what are your plans for it? I've seen you post here in the Bully section and in the General forum all these different kennels, but if you gave us an idea of what exactly you want someone can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ah, really don't like that site. So many spelling errors. Sorry I am in a mood tonight.


----------



## aus_staffy

Cindy, here is some background on Iron Cross Kennels. As Rudy says, that appears to be the foundation of New Era's stock.

http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/28466-iron-cross-kennels-banned-ukc.html


----------



## Cindy1979

I don't know yet. I first want to learn so much as possible about the breed before i make my choice. I like both but i'm a first Pitt owner so want to do my reseach about the breeds..thats the reason why i ask so may questions. The breed is very rare in the netherlands and the one who ownes one have no idea where their talking about. I want to be a responsible Pittowner with enough knowlegde about the dogs. I like the Bullies but i'm abit concern about their health.

Ps sorry for my bad English


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> I don't know yet. I first want to learn so much as possible about the breed before i make my choice. I like both but i'm a first Pitt owner so want to do my reseach about the breeds..thats the reason why i ask so may questions. The breed is very rare in the netherlands and the one who ownes one have no idea where their talking about. I want to be a responsible Pittowner with enough knowlegde about the dogs. I like the Bullies but i'm abit concern about their health.
> 
> Ps sorry for my bad English


That's what's up.... I'll comment more after BTK's show


----------



## Cindy1979

aus_staffy said:


> Cindy, here is some background on Iron Cross Kennels. As Rudy says, that appears to be the foundation of New Era's stock.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/28466-iron-cross-kennels-banned-ukc.html


OMG....i didn't like the kennel also. Just a example what kind of breeder we have in Holland. Big


----------



## Cindy1979

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That's what's up.... I'll comment more after BTK's show


What's BTK's show??? Again a stupid question???


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> What's BTK's show??? Again a stupid question???


The Bully Booth with Bully the Kid. Show about Bullies. You should tune in.

Click *here* to listen and make an account to join the live chat.


----------



## Cindy1979

OOOHHH okay thank you!!!


----------



## TTMF

Cindy1979 said:


> This is the website of a dutch breeder. Your opion please.
> 
> NEWERAPITBULLS | NEW ERA PITBULLS | PITBULLS EUROPE | BLUE | CHAMPAGNE | XXL PITBULLS | PITBULLS IMPORT USA | PITBULL PUPPIES | PITBULLS FOR SALE | PITBULL PUPPIES FOR SALE | BLUE PITBULLS | BLUE PITS | BLUE PITBULLS | BLUE NOSE PITBULL | PIT BULL |


their dogs look like they're in good shape and have some athleticism. reminds me of the dogs from lionsgate kennels. maybe you should get in contact with the breeder and ask him some questions and see if he'll let you check out his facilities and his stock. have some contact with the dogs to see if their temperament and energy will be right for you.

their website may have grammatical errors but it's probably because english isn't their primary language.


----------



## Cindy1979

TTMF said:


> their dogs look like they're in good shape and have some athleticism. reminds me of the dogs from lionsgate kennels. maybe you should get in contact with the breeder and ask him some questions and see if he'll let you check out his facilities and his stock. have some contact with the dogs to see if their temperament and energy will be right for you.
> 
> their website may have grammatical errors but it's probably because english isn't their primary language.


I did spoke to them. They do no health test and the dogs selected for them size and muscular system.


----------



## Firehazard

ICK dogs and Whopper dogs are both bandogs for the most part not bullies, though easily exaggerated for the bully look... they both have bandog blood influx for the size.. ICK got retracted by the registery for ringing papers and well Whopper is what it is.. IMO You should get an ICK dog and a Whopper dog and take em together  

then you will have monster bandog aka XL APBT..


----------



## Rudy4747

^^Since both can be registered as Bullies would this not make for some Working Xl bullies. I like it. What do you think?


----------



## Mach0

Rudy4747 said:


> ^^Since both can be registered as Bullies would this not make for some Working Xl bullies. I like it. What do you think?


I like the idea. However, the abkc ring doesn't have a need for a working animal (correct me if I'm wrong) since the bully technically isn't a working breed. Nonetheless, I would enjoy seeing a working line of bullies.


----------



## Rudy4747

Mach0 said:


> I like the idea. However, the abkc ring doesn't have a need for a working animal (correct me if I'm wrong) since the bully technically isn't a working breed. Nonetheless, I would enjoy seeing a working line of bullies.


I think no breed started with the need for a show line but non the less we have them. I really think the dog would be good t give more than just the pet quality. But I do see that the bully was made to be a pet, but it does derive from working stock. So I don't see why not. We have working amstaffs is it not the same? APBT bred for show turned amstaff, Then put to work "working amstaff". Why not working Bully?


----------



## Firehazard

IMO the original CLassic Bully by Wilson.. was the working amstaff.. or as I have come to know Wilsons dogs the Alligator Amstaff.. He bought and bred Plmbers gator to the max.. had some real inbred gator dogs then started stacking every dog he thought was put together well. .. So .. yeah.. the Classic Bully is the Working AMstaff I could be off but from what I see I dont believe so..


----------



## angelbaby

KaliLinePitbulls said:


> *Quote deleted since the quoted post went bye-bye, but left the post because there is some good info. -- Bahamutt99*


You may want to hold off breeding until you know what you even have, those are not pitbulls they are am bullys, xxl is not a class of am bully xl or extreme are. I can give you the link for the ABKC standards on am bullys if you need it. And the infamous ICK lolololol that wouldnt be the word I would use to describe that kennel. XXL pitbull is a backyard breeder term. I do like king lion but some of those other names in that ped are tied to the drama with ICK and I personally wouldnt touch anything with there lines. Would love to see some more of your dogs though kaliline, you should make a intro thread and introduce yourself and your dogs , unless your only here to promote your upcomming breeding?


----------



## bahamutt99

Just a reminder to all that as per the forum rules, there is no selling of puppies on GoPitbull unless you are an authorized breeder posting in the appropriate section. If you are seeking authorization to advertise litters on GP, contact forum administrator Dave (username "redog").


----------



## Firehazard

bahamutt99 said:


> Just a *reminder* to all that as per the forum rules, there is no selling of puppies on *GoPitbull *unless *you are an authorized breeder posting in the appropriate section.* If you are seeking authorization to advertise litters on GP, *contact forum administrator Dave (username "redog")**.*


*

:goodpost::clap::clap::clap::goodpost:*


----------



## tribulliez91

I just want to steal semper fi bullies opha mae, the best one I have ever seen. I own a female bully and love her to death. But opha mae is beauyiful. Is there any way to get a pup off u guys.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> I just want to steal semper fi bullies opha mae, the best one I have ever seen. I own a female bully and love her to death. But opha mae is beauyiful. Is there any way to get a pup off u guys.


lol good luck Steph is stingy with her pups


----------



## heiner

i think that you are looking for a bandog not for a bully! its mi opinion! watch the dogs they are really big!


----------



## B-TownBullyz

that is how it should be.... I am gonna be looking to pick up a female and I would love to grab a pup from Steph..... Lauren put in a good word lol


----------

